# Anyone tried the Trustfire 5 x XM-L light out yet?



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I know the ebay seller has been reported below already in another thread about a particular light head being not very "bright" but as far as this light goes...

Trustfire TR D010 5X Cree XM L T6 LED 7000LM Cycling Front Bike Bicycle Light | eBay

has anyone tried it yet? Of course it has the usual lie about the battery capacity (9600mAh out of a 3S2P 18650 pack) that practically every ebay LED light has, and the inflated lumens but actually driving 5 XM-L T6s thru what looks like a well made housing design... albeit with a rather cheap mounting bracket.

Trustfire's website gives more realistic numbers...

Shenzhen TrustFire Technology Co., Ltd.

5200mAh battery, and 2880 lm light with all five at high, down to a low 750 with just two going.

As to the other poster going on about one of the magicshine clones with the 2 small side pods and the one big center pod... I've got one of them from a different seller, and I find the real test to any light isn't on the living room carpet... but actually at night on the trail. Every XPE, XPG, P7 or XML light I own looks roughly the same brightness aimed across the carpet while lying on the floor, but they don't project the same out on the bike.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I would let someone else buy it first! 

That thing is the size of a brick. Really these guys are in some sort of arms race with the number of leds that they are throwing on their lights, without any regard to thermal management or proper user interfaces. We can't even get a decent dual emitter light out of China, so I wouldn't place too much hope in a 5 emitter light. If they get one thing right, then they mess up something else. Like the d99, looks well made, great UI, but poor thermal management. Cat reviewed a 4 xml light that seemed good, but it didn't have enough light levels. Plus they always force the strobe mode down your throat. 

This light has a 3 series, 2 parallel configuration. This is significant because this means it will be 12V instead of usual 8V. But all the usual reputable companies use 8V batteries (as far as I know). So when this thing breaks you are going to be out of luck for a replacement battery, unless you make your own. It also needs a different charger.

The more emitters it has, the more skeptical you have to be. 

I'm starting to think that with these Chinese made lights that it's assumed to be junk unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

Actually it looks like TrustFire TR-D009, just with 2 more leds on the bottom. 5 leds in this case is pointless imo, light will be too big and heavy. And you don't really need 5 XML leds pointed in the same place, 3 is enough.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I ordered one just for the heck of it. I'll post up when it finally arrives and I get a chance to use it.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm waiting on this, 5 XM-L T6 headlight: 5 x Cree XM-L T6 3000lm 3-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Dark Grey (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Where are you located? Maybe we can do a side by side test. I'm in the New York City area.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm in Colorado...No dice on the side by side test.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

baker said:


> I ordered one just for the heck of it. I'll post up when it finally arrives and I get a chance to use it.


Oh goodie! 

I was hoping someone would take the plunge.  ... @Varider: Yeah it's big but with the emitters having all that metal to sink heat to it should help keep it cool. The battery is a big question mark. Not sure if it's 7.4 volts or 11.1 volts. Either way it's suppose to be a 6-cell. Baker let us know how that mount holds up.

@ Kir, Yeah, you don't need all those emitters for most types of mountain biking. While I agree for the most part on the flip-side some people are into "extreme downhill speed". With "extreme downhill", more light can be useful. On one of my recent rides I hooked a quad Xm-l lamp and used it in combo with my Gloworm X-2. With a total of six XM-L's going at one time ( off the bars ) it sure does change the game to put it mildly. I doubt I'll ever run both at the same time again UNLESS....I get me one of those really nice mountain downhills like some of the places I've ridden in West Va. :cornut:


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome! Looking forward to both reviews.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Oh goodie!
> 
> Not sure if it's 7.4 volts or 11.1 volts. Either way it's suppose to be a 6-cell.


"Working Voltage	7.2~8.4 V"

"Charger (AC 100-240V Input, DC 8.4V/1A Output, Cable Length 144cm)"


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

It says 3 series and 2 in parallel in number 5 of the description. I thought that meant it was 12V. Is that right? I don't know.

This thing has the potential to be brightest light ever. I'm getting excited, now that someone from the forum is getting one. It does also look like it has some good heat sinking.


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

I'm 99% sure that it uses standart 8.4v charger and battery in 2S3P configuration.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Kir said:


> I'm 99% sure that it uses standart 8.4v charger and battery in 2S3P configuration.


IMO, the only thing you thing one can be sure of with these lights is the housing will be some kind of aluminum and it will have LEDs in it.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Any one have a long term test on these


----------



## dezthumper (May 22, 2007)

Status guys? What did you think of the lights?


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

Got to play around with the trustfire TR-D009 albeit briefly in a local store the other day:

SKY RAY S6 4-Mode Cree XM-L T6 2200lm White Light Bicycle Bike Lamp - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

they also had a clone of the 3xml skyray bike light:

SKY RAY S6 4-Mode Cree XM-L T6 2200lm White Light Bicycle Bike Lamp - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Definitely worth another look, build quality was good, noticeably better than the skyray and beam quality on a white wall looked the goods. Spill was very wide, hotspot widish and oblong shaped which is great, although not sure if that translates to an oblong shaped beam at larger distance in practical use. It also has a ridge on the head to stop light from getting into the eyes of drivers. It's bright, very bright, noticeably brighter than the skyray 3xml so it's probably getting close to around 2000lumens at a guess, and at least 1600l.


----------



## MtbDemiGod (Mar 11, 2014)

baker said:


> I ordered one just for the heck of it. I'll post up when it finally arrives and I get a chance to use it.


So how 's the Trustfire TR-D010 been so far? I see no one has done a review on the light yet or any update about it.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

varider said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to both reviews.


Sorry for the late reply, haven't been on this site for a while.
Did some testing on my own back in Dec. Wanted to do a comparo
with other rider's lights. But while I was doing some testing; I
dropped my bike with the handlebars hitting the ground first. 
The light stopped working after that:

DX 5 CREE XML T6 LIGHT - YouTube


----------

